# double containment pipe or drip pans?



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

im looking for a code section but i cant find it anywhere.

we have a new grocery store project in indiana.
im looking for the code that references sewer pipe over food prep areas.

any ideas?

thx
bw


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

billwestrick said:


> im looking for a code section but i cant find it anywhere.
> 
> we have a new grocery store project in indiana.
> im looking for the code that references sewer pipe over food prep areas.
> ...


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Build a chase to contain the pipes. That would be acceptable herein Ohio.

Hopefully when they notice the drwall getting wet they will call for repair prior to letting the waste water drip into the food.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Ipc 701.9

*701.9 Drainage piping in food service areas. *Exposed soil or waste piping shall not be installed above any _areas used for food preparation or storage, or above _storage or eating surfaces in food service establishments.


----------

